# Need Advice on Caring for Newly Paired Pigeons



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I posted earlier about Chauncey's new and unanticipated friend Clyde. Sorry for the multiple posts, should have consolidated them.

The two seem to be bonding but this is my first time with a pigeon pet (let alone a pigeon pair) and I need some guidance on what to look for. I admit we weren't fully prepared so we're scrambling to figure this out. My husband and I don't want to take the chance of any Oops Babies.

Our timing sucks because we'll be out of town from the 23rd to the 28th. We have a petsitter coming in while we're gone (originally, we were just planning to have Chauncey alone during our absence). I need to know how likely it might be that eggs could arrive (if they arrive) before we get back. I've got fake eggs on order but they're not here yet. I do know someone who has generously offered to switch eggs if it happens while we're away. (I can check on the morning of the 23rd. And we'll be back the night of the 28th.)

(If Chauncey is a female, I understand she may not produce eggs, even if they mate. Chauncey is 10 years old if the band date is correct.)

So . . .

1) Is 10 days from mating to egg laying about right? That's what I've been reading. How long from the start of courtship is it usually before they actually mate?
2) I don't have a nesting box yet. They seem to be playing nest on fleece bedding I have in the cage. Should I get that pronto? 
3) Will it be very clear when a pigeon has laid an egg? 
4) My understanding is that you should replace the eggs about 2 days after the second one is laid. Not that we would deliberately push the limits, but what is the latest you should ever replace the eggs?
5) They sleep in a large cage at night, and are let out into our office during the day. If they're nesting, do we keep the same routine -- opening the cage door for one or the other to go out?
6) Is there too much stress associated with being caged together as a new couple while we're gone? (We have a modified dog crate -- the metal bar style -- that's 42 inches long, 30 inches high, and 27 inches wide.)

Thanks so much. I always appreciate the kind advice you've offered us since Chauncey came into our lives. Just when I thought I had the routine down . . .


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

1) Pigeon pairs can lay eggs from 3 - 7 days of mating. The courtship is followed to kissing beak to beak and then followed by mating, this is usual process, no guess on the dates as I have seen pigeons pairing up and mating the very first day itself.
2) Since you are not planning to have babies you need not worry about nesting box but can provide a bowl in which they can lay the eggs. If you want to provide nesting materials, give them small twigs, tobacco stem, pine needles, hay, etc.
3) Yes, they will confine themselves one at a time to incubation, leaving the nest bow; for feed and water only. Pigeon eggs are big enough to visually catch attention
4) Anytime from the second egg is layed, latest 2 days is advised because there wont be a new life starting in the egg by that time. It takes 18 - 21 days for the eggs to hatch.
5) You can follow the routine they will take their own decisions for incubation and switching and you are also planning to sit them on fake eggs, so do not see an issue in that.
6) For pigeons which are paired that size would fit, but keeping them caged in that size without letting them our for a week may not be recommended, would like senior members' to comment on that, but if they are not completely paired or showing dislikes or picking up fights, then yes it can be very stressful and may lead to fights and injuries.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they will be fine together while your away....should not be any different than if your were there. she? (new bird) if she is a she will probably lay eggs if she pairs up with chauncy which sounds like what is going on...but no eggs will appear if Clyde is male of course... you can replace the eggs after the second is layed...just do not want to wait too long as they start to develope and can see them in the shell if candeld in 7 days after they sit on them, they are not developed when newly laid. so a day or two after they lay them is fine. no need to scramble...lol... just replace the eggs with the fake ones... when the holidays are over you can give them a nice nesting spot and or a nest bowl to use in the future as you will want clyde to sit her fake eggs in there...if that even happens.... If she lays while your away just leave directions to replace the two eggs with the fake ones and leave the fake eggs where the pet sitter can find them. good luck! I was happy to hear they are getting along... pigeons really do like to be with other pigeons.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks very much*

Advice much appreciated. We'll muddle through. We weren't expecting a friend for Chauncey so soon. But we're going with the flow. 

* Clyde was at an animal shelter for month, in a small rabbit cage, recovering from a wing injury. He needed to get out of there. *


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*A Follow Up Question: Home Setup*

The modified dog crate they are in is 42 (L) x 30 (H) x 27 (W). I was thinking I could put two dog crates together, accessible by a middle door so they'd have a bit more room. Not sure if that will work, I'll have to try it. It's obviously not ideal. Having them in our office isn't perfect. We do wish we had an outdoor space for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

more room the better! it may not be pretty, but it is a nice thing to give as much room as you can afford. all you can do is try it see if it works.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the kind help. We just learned we have someone who will take them in for the holidays. Yay. After that, we'll have to see how we can accommodate two birds in our space. I've found that having two of them in our apartment is a little tough on my allergies. I didn't know until we took in these guys that I even had bird allergies. I've never had pet birds previously. 

I've been managing it with Chauncey by diligently cleaning, vacuuming having a great air filter, etc. But with two and lots of poop and dander, I think my system is rebelling big time. So, I moved my computer and work station into the kitchen, and when I'm home, they have our dining room/office to themselves. Great for them. But makes me and Hugh wish we had some outdoor area for an aviary. That would be ideal! 

If anyone has allergy-management suggestions, let me know. I won't be starting a new thread.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like you got the allergy thing coverd, sorry it is not helping... moving them outdoors would get rid of the source. Im impressed with anyone that can keep a pigeon indoors,, I prefer mine out in the loft just like my other poultry....had a few in the house and it did not last long...lol....


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I know, I do wish we had that option. We rent right now. And we so love Chauncey. We bonded very strongly with her. Of course, she's now so bonded with Clyde, she's fine if I'm not in the room.

My allergies got a bit better after I amped up my cleaning routine and spent less time in my office. I got into a groove. But adding Clyde has changed the game more than we expected. It's a bittersweet conundrum because Chauncey is so happy to have a mate. We wanted her to have a friend which is why we took a chance with this foster bird. We'd never separate them. We just need to figure out how to manage these unexpected human issues.

For now, the kitty and I are living in the kitchen and the bedroom. The respiratory and sinus symptoms are better. The pigeons have the home office/dining room. 

If we had known of a beautiful, loving aviary where these two lovebirds could enjoy their relationship, and fly and paddle around together to their hearts' content -- that would probably have been the best for everyone. But we know those situations are extremely hard to find. And there are so many poor, rescue pigeons in need. We sort of gave up on that idea after we learned how hard it was to place Chauncey after we rescued him (well, at the time we thought she was a he).

On to Unknown Plan B . . .


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeons/doves do create "dust" while other birds produce oils. It contains proteins which your immune system is reacting to. It does require a certain dilligence in the housekeeping dept!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I know. I think I'm doing everything I can in terms of household diligence: HEPA air filter, HEPA vacuum, fastidious cleaning, face mask when cleaning. But for now, it seems my only resolution is to move out of the room entirely. It's my office and I find if I'm in there working, the symptoms are significantly aggravated (respiratory, etc.)

We're in a one-bedroom apartment, so that's a bit limiting as you might imagine. But I love Chauncey so much. I have to find some way to make it work for her and for Clyde. Chauncey and Clyde are living in our dining room (converted to office). I miss hanging out with Chauncey so much!  She's happy with Clyde, so that's the one consolation of not being in there with the two. But I have to tell you, it's tough not having that hour-to-hour interaction I was having with her.

I feel hopelessly ignorant, not recognizing how much of a difference two birds might make. We had Chauncey for almost 4 months and I was convinced I had no allergy issues anymore. I had some slight symptoms when Chauncey first arrived (watery eyes, nasal) but they resolved.

Clyde was at a shelter and needed a place to stay. Our hearts just went out to him! And we also thought Chauncey would benefit from a companion. She has! She loves him! It's touching beyond belief to see how she reacts with another pigeon. We'd never split them up. 

We just need to find some better system in an imperfect situation. I can't even tell you the self-flagellation and heartbreak I'm experiencing over not having waited until we had more space or an outdoor aviary. I feel rather stupid not anticipating this. If we could move tomorrow to a place better for us and them, we would. We care about them that much. We'll work on it and will keep our fingers crossed that a beautiful resolution comes about (with some hard work on our part, of course.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a great attitude!


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

I hate to say it but I have 2 cats, 2 dogs and a great fantail - Im horribly allergic to all but take zyrtec daily - it really makes a difference - I also run a hepa filter 24/7 which makes a huge difference - its one tough sitation but I would rather "put up with" my allergies then get rid of my mini zoo -


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Donna, do you get any fatigue or other side effects from zyrtec? I used to take sudafed when needed, but lately, have to watch the pseudoephedrine intake. I've never had problems with my cats, am slightly allergic to dogs with long hair (until I get used to individual dogs). And, apparently, quite allergic to birds. Funny thing is, I volunteer one day a week at a wildlife hospital and never noticed. But we wear masks when cleaning, and having an animal in your space 24/7 is quite different from my shift at the facility.

Has anyone here ever used an anti-allergen spray on their birds . . . like Allerpet-B? Is that even safe? (Not that I could ever befriend the new bird if I started hosing him down.)

Fortunately, we already had a great air filter before the birds arrived. And a HEPA vacuum, too. We have a dear friend with cat allergies and we bought the filter so that he could stay with us from time to time. It works beautifully for that. He says ours is the only cat household he can spend time in. But for some reason, the filter isn't working as well for my bird allergies. I think I need to also strip down my office to bare essentials so that I can better clean in nooks and corners and keep dander and feathers out of the stuff we have on our shelves there. 

We don't think we have any friends who will go along with this, but we're trying to appeal to people who have a yard -- to build an aviary and keep Chauncey and Clyde until we get a place where we can build our own aviary, hopefully in a year. A long-term foster situation. We'd definitely want them back! The suggestion is falling flat so far. I wonder why?


----------

